# retired people ideal customers for self-driving cars



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Country is aging fast

https://www.economist.com/business/...ould-be-ideal-customers-for-self-driving-cars
*Uber Has Open-Sourced Autonomous Vehicle Visualization*

https://www.designnews.com/design-h...tonomous-vehicle-visualization/38672905960296


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> *Uber Has Open-Sourced Autonomous Vehicle Visualization*
> 
> https://www.designnews.com/design-h...tonomous-vehicle-visualization/38672905960296


Uber needs this to help them regain some credibility in the SDC industry but Waymo and GM might have their own ideas about establishing an industry standard.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Uber needs this to help them regain some credibility in the SDC industry but Waymo and GM might have their own ideas about establishing an industry standard.


:roflmao:Uber's? a footnote* in autonomous development.
However, uber has the global passenger customer list, data & algorithms to that serve their passenger clients.

A list that with a little imagination can be duplicated by Waymo OR with lots of $$$$, bought.

Lots of corporate consolidation within next 36 months


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

There isn't a single rider in the world that's looking forward to getting into a SDC.

I've done about 14,000 rides and I have yet to talk to a customer looking forward to getting into an SDC. Nobody I have talked to has said they would get in one.

There literally is no benefit over a human driver. None. Even if they actually could work so it doesn't matter who the "ideal" customers are.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There isn't a single rider in the world that's looking forward to getting into a SDC.
> 
> I've done about 14,000 rides and I have yet to talk to a customer looking forward to getting into an SDC. Nobody I have talked to has said they would get in one.
> 
> There literally is no benefit over a human driver. None. Even if they actually could work so it doesn't matter who the "ideal" customers are.


......said the uber driver.

*unobjective*
adjective
un·objective
: not possessing or representing objective reality : SUBJECTIVE

?Passengers agree with everything the driver says.
?Because he's driving.
?Once they exist the vehicle they're laughing ? @ U.?

SDC means lower fares. THAT's what paxs want, period?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> ......said the uber driver.
> 
> *unobjective*
> adjective
> ...


Riders might want lower fares but so far there's no proof SDC companies can actually provide them.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

A


goneubering said:


> Riders might want lower fares but so far there's no proof SDC companies can actually provide them.


dude, seriously ? 
U type just to type
Kool
Good luck


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> A
> 
> dude, seriously ?
> U type just to type
> ...


Post your proof of any city where riders can get a cheaper ride in an SDC than they can on Uber.

Oh. No proof? It's all hype?

That's okay. Then you can post a few more SDC cartoons.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> ......said the uber driver.
> 
> *unobjective*
> adjective
> ...


No, SDC's mean risking your life and nobody wants to risk their life when there are no issues whatsoever with a human driver.

And there is no evidence whatsoever that SDC's, even if they could ever work, would ever be cheaper.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No, SDC's mean risking your life and nobody wants to risk their life when there are no issues whatsoever with a human driver.
> 
> And there is no evidence whatsoever that SDC's, even if they could ever work, would ever be cheaper.


................said the *unobjective* uber driver.

*unobjective*
:not possessing or representing objective reality : SUBJECTIVE

*no credibility: * people won't trust you. If they don't trust you, you won't persuade them. And if you can't persuade, you'll never be able to problem solve, innovate, or lead.

https://thehustle.co/florida-retirement-home-self-driving-cars/
https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> ................said the *unobjective* uber driver.
> 
> *unobjective*
> :not possessing or representing objective reality : SUBJECTIVE
> ...


lol that's exactly what everyone says about supposed SDC's, that they don't trust them

14,000 rides I've given and a 4.95 rating, pax have no trouble trusting someone that drives perfectly safe

https://uberpeople.net/threads/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud.306087/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-do-people-hate-waymo-so-much.299478/#post-4762963
https://uberpeople.net/threads/sdcs-still-can't-handle-rain.297229/


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol that's exactly what everyone says about supposed SDC's, that they don't trust them
> 
> 14,000 rides I've given and a 4.95 rating, pax have no trouble trusting someone that drives perfectly safe
> 
> ...


A. One unobjective lacking in credibility grasping on to the past uber driver
Offering
B.other unobjective lacking in credibility grasping on to the past uber drivers
as
C. credible resources to support an indefensible position
of
D. anti technology, pro low skill labor and fear of the Future

https://thehustle.co/florida-retirement-home-self-driving-cars/
*?quod erat demonstrandum?*


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

I would love this! Not for me, but for my mother in law. I have to book her rides a few times a week to get her where she needs to go, but if they're targeting the senior market I would hope that they're making the interface senior citizen friendly, and she could learn how to do it herself. That and I would have fewer older people complaining about how all music that wasn't made pre-1950 is sh*t.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There isn't a single rider in the world that's looking forward to getting into a SDC.
> 
> I've done about 14,000 rides and I have yet to talk to a customer looking forward to getting into an SDC. Nobody I have talked to has said they would get in one.
> 
> There literally is no benefit over a human driver. None. Even if they actually could work so it doesn't matter who the "ideal" customers are.


I am a rider and I am looking forward to getting into a SDC. I would ride in one of those any day over the human counterpart and I also drive.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> A. One unobjective lacking in credibility grasping on to the past uber driver
> Offering
> B.other unobjective lacking in credibility grasping on to the past uber drivers
> as
> ...


We can tell who the unobjective person is, that's the person that has to create multiple accounts to attempt to push the narrative that people actually want these cars.

You, tomato, probably have like 100 accounts at this site. It's hilarious.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> We can tell who the unobjective person is, that's the person that has to create multiple accounts to attempt to push the narrative that people actually want these cars.
> 
> You, tomato, probably have like 100 accounts at this site. It's hilarious.


I for one am not one of their alts and love SDC as well and can not wait to ride them. I know you must feel that it is some conspiracy and everyone who like SDC is really the same person it is much more convenient to your narrative I guess.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I for one am not one of their alts and love SDC as well and can not wait to ride them. I know you must feel that it is some conspiracy and everyone who like SDC is really the same person it is much more convenient to your narrative I guess.


Now they'll refer to u too as the much feared
"Tomato".

Which I assume is a Metaphor for the Future



uberdriverfornow said:


> We can tell who the unobjective person is, that's the person that has to create multiple accounts to attempt to push the narrative that people actually want these cars.
> 
> You, tomato, probably have like 100 accounts at this site. It's hilarious.


SOP for the confused who live in fear
When unable to deal with the thread subject
regress to personal attacks of
Troll‼‼‼
Shill‼‼‼
False Flag‼‼‼

Sad ?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> ......said the uber driver.
> 
> *unobjective*
> adjective
> ...


And you in your wisdom know this for a fact huh? I make it a point to question each rider in my car if they would use Uber if it was an SDC in EVERY case they say no... but then maybe they're, as you point out, "Once they exist the vehicle they're laughing ? @ U.? " I think you meant EXIT it's kinda hard to EXIST a vehicle... just sayin'


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

hrswartz said:


> And you in your wisdom know this for a fact huh? I make it a point to question each rider in my car if they would use Uber if it was an SDC in EVERY case they say no... but then maybe they're, as you point out, "Once they exist the vehicle they're laughing ? @ U.? "


I think it is human nature to not tell a driver for Uber that you are looking forward to taking part in the technology that will potentially put them out of a job. I mean honestly how do you expect a passenger to answer that question, that is like the cashier at the grocery store asking you how you feel about self check out.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I for one am not one of their alts and love SDC as well and can not wait to ride them. I know you must feel that it is some conspiracy and everyone who like SDC is really the same person it is much more convenient to your narrative I guess.


How can you love SDCs when you've never ridden in one?

Here's how people in the Phoenix area feel about SDCs. They hate them.

https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2198220002/


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> How can you love SDCs when you've never ridden in one?
> 
> Here's how people in the Phoenix area feel about SDCs. They hate them.
> 
> https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2198220002/


A. Deny all u like, Mr Uber driver @goneubering
B. Refuse to accept the Truth as Valid
C. refusal to accept facts
D. Refuse to grant or concede, or 
E. to acknowledge the inevitable

Thousand of passengers are enjoying the many benefits Of autonomous vehicles

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> How can you love SDCs when you've never ridden in one?
> 
> Here's how people in the Phoenix area feel about SDCs. They hate them.
> 
> https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2198220002/


Your anti technology supporters are loyal









Here come 2 now!!​


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I for one am not one of their alts and love SDC as well and can not wait to ride them. I know you must feel that it is some conspiracy and everyone who like SDC is really the same person it is much more convenient to your narrative I guess.


Nobody was talking to you nor did I even quote you, but given your comment, it now becomes apparent that you are either tomato himself or one of his colleagues.



Ricardo Resolute said:


> Now they'll refer to u too as the much feared
> "Tomato".


That's because when I quoted a completely
different username, he assumed I was talking to him for some reason. That means he's likely tomato.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nobody was talking to you nor did I even quote you, but given your comment, it now becomes apparent that you are either tomato himself or one of his colleagues.
> 
> 
> That's because when I quoted a completely
> different username, he assumed I was talking to him for some reason. That means he's likely tomato.


Neo Luddites are so very emotional









Guy standing background in PC dept is ? "Tomato"

Bwahahahaha!!!

??quod erat demonstrandum✔


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nobody was talking to you nor did I even quote you, but given your comment, it now becomes apparent that you are either tomato himself or one of his colleagues.
> 
> 
> That's because when I quoted a completely
> different username, he assumed I was talking to him for some reason. That means he's likely tomato.


Nope I generally just jump into any conversation that I find interesting, this is an open forum after all. If you have some sort of private conversation going on, than I suggest you take it to pm if you don't want others to comment.

I am none of those people but I am not surprised that you would think so as you seem to think that they are the only ones who like SDC, go figure.... if you discount everyone it is no wonder that you come to the conclusions that you do.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nobody was talking to you nor did I even quote you, but given your comment, it now becomes apparent that you are either tomato himself or one of his colleagues.
> 
> 
> That's because when I quoted a completely
> different username, he assumed I was talking to him for some reason. That means he's likely tomato.


@uberdriverfornow , how do u imagine the Tomato's ? in ur dreams & subconscious

A. To see a *tomato* ? in your dream symbolizes domestic happiness and harmony. ...
B. Rotten *tomato* ? suggests to missed opportunities in romantic relationship. 
C. To dream that you are eating *tomatoes* ? foretells good health. 
*D. Dreaming* about growing a *tomato* ? plant or *tomato* ? tree suggest fertility and concealed love.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lythium said:


> I would love this! Not for me, but for my mother in law. I have to book her rides a few times a week to get her where she needs to go, but if they're targeting the senior market I would hope that they're making the interface senior citizen friendly, and she could learn how to do it herself. That and I would have fewer older people complaining about how all music that wasn't made pre-1950 is sh*t.


Really? I love old pax. They carry cash and tip.


----------

